# T-jet Screw Size?



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Anybody know the actual size/thread designation for the T-jet body screws?
Thanks.
-- D


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

2/56 x 1/4


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks, T-Jet Racer. 

In Dibbles Hobbies (San Antonio) - a real, old-school hobby shop - I saw a package of Walthers' 2-56 x 1/4 self-tapping screws (947-1190) that looked very familiar. I bought them, and was just wondering if they were a true match for the T-jet screws. 

I've heard that, by cutting threads into the plastic, self-tapping screws relieve some of the stress that causes posts to split. Do you know if that's true?

-- D


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Oh, I thought it was another eBay thread.

my bad

yo


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

For new bodies it's good to use 1-72 x 1/4", 82 degree head machine screws.
So the screw head is flush with the bottom of the guide pin.

__________________


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

SuperFist said:


> For new bodies it's good to use 1-72 x 1/4", 82 degree head machine screws.
> So the screw head is flush with the bottom of the guide pin.
> 
> __________________


Yep, that's what I have used with mine, it's the only slot car part I can actually find at my local hardware store!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I use a 2/56 X 1/4 thread cutting screw with a Phillips head from Micro Fasteners.


----------



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

Dslot said:


> Thanks, T-Jet Racer.
> 
> In Dibbles Hobbies (San Antonio) - a real, old-school hobby shop - I saw a package of Walthers' 2-56 x 1/4 self-tapping screws (947-1190) that looked very familiar. I bought them, and was just wondering if they were a true match for the T-jet screws.
> 
> ...


I was just in that store yesterday. Back in the 60's and 70's that was the premier hobby shop in SA. They carried all kinds of stuff. I hadn't been in there in probably 35-40 years. Where in Central Texas are you?


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Anyone near Abilene ? And anyone else going to Dallas slot car swap meet ?I will be there Saturday and Friday night.
Russell


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> _Ohno sez:_ I was just in that store yesterday. Back in the 60's and 70's that was the premier hobby shop in SA. They carried all kinds of stuff. I hadn't been in there in probably 35-40 years.


Yeah, I remember riding my little Suzuki 150cc two-stroke twin down to San Antonio from Austin just to visit Dibble's, when I was in college at UT - about 1968. Mostly, I remember riding *back*, because that's when I got caught in the thunderstorms. I discovered raindrops feel like bullets at 60 mph.

Dibbles is a bit smaller these days, but it's still a good and proper hobby shop, like they used to be. No HO slots, but you can still buy little fiddly machine screws, scribed styrene and sheets of phosphor bronze for your projects. Or white-metal Civil War ironclad kits and lots of other stuff you'll never see at Hobby Lobby.



> Where in Central Texas are you?


Out in the sticks, backed up to ranchland, up on the escarpment, a quarter-hour from San Marcos, the town with seven tattoo parlors and _NO_ hobby shops.:wave:

-- D


----------



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

Dslot said:


> Yeah, I remember riding my little Suzuki 150cc two-stroke twin down to San Antonio from Austin just to visit Dibble's, when I was in college at UT - about 1968. Mostly, I remember riding *back*, because that's when I got caught in the thunderstorms. I discovered raindrops feel like bullets at 60 mph.


Austin was way different then too!



> Out in the sticks, backed up to ranchland, up on the escarpment, a quarter-hour from San Marcos, the town with seven tattoo parlors and _NO_ hobby shops.:wave:


I am about 20 minutes west of NB, 10 minutes East of 281, 20 minutes South of Canyon Lake, off of FM 1863. If you are in the Wimberley area you are only about 40-45 minutes from me.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> Austin was way different then too!


Yes, for one thing, you could drive through it without coming to a dead stop in traffic jams two or three times.



> I am about 20 minutes west of NB, 10 minutes East of 281, 20 minutes South of Canyon Lake, off of FM 1863. If you are in the Wimberley area you are only about 40-45 minutes from me.


I'm not in Wimberley. I'll send you a PM.

-- D


----------

